# New Civil Service mileage and subsistence rates from July 05



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jul 2005)

Source[broken link removed]


*Motor Travel Rates Effective from 1 July 2005*


*Rates per mile*​*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Official Motor Travel in a calendar year[/font]*

*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Engine Capacity up to 1200cc[/font]*

*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Engine Capacity 1201cc to 1500cc[/font]*

*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Engine Capacity 1501cc and over[/font]*

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Up to 4000 miles[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]83.92 cent[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]97.91 cent[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]124.23 cent[/font]​[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]4001 and over[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]42.47 cent[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]48.77 cent[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]57.39 cent[/font]​



*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Reduced Motor Travel Rates [/font]**(For individuals who are not obliged to travel in the normal course of their duties but who occasionally use their car for business purposes.)


**[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Engine Capacity up to 1200cc[/font]*

*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Engine Capacity 1201cc to 1500cc[/font]*

*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Engine Capacity 1501cc and over[/font]*

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]31.40 cent per mile[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]35.21 cent per mile[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]40.98 cent per mile[/font]



*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/font]* 

*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Rates per kilometre [/font]*​*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Official Motor Travel in a calendar year[/font]*

*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Engine Capacity up to 1200cc[/font]*

*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Engine Capacity 1201cc to 1500cc[/font]*

*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Engine Capacity 1501cc and over[/font]*

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Up to 6437km[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]52.16 cent[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]60.85 cent[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]77.21 cent[/font]​[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]6438km and over[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]26.40 cent[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]30.31 cent[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]35.67 cent[/font]



*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Reduced Motor Travel Rates [/font]**(For individuals who are not obliged to travel in the normal course of their duties but who occasionally use their car for business purposes.)*​*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Engine Capacity up to 1200cc[/font]*

*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Engine Capacity 1201cc to 1500cc[/font]*

*[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Engine Capacity 1501cc and over[/font]*

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]19.52 cent per km[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]21.88 cent per km[/font]

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]25.47 cent per km[/font]​


----------



## Murt10 (21 Jul 2005)

There is also a change in the distance that you have to be from your base and the rates in order to claim subsistence. Basically the daily rate is payable if you are now more than 3.1 miles from your base (down from 5 miles) and an overnight is no longer payable unless your more than 30 miles away from either home or your work base.


Domestic Subsistence rates from 1st July 2005

Overnight rates  A Class        €138.41

                       B Class        €127.49

Day rates   10 hours or more €40.01


                 5 hours but less than 10 hours €16.32



http://www.finance.gov.ie/viewdoc.asp?DocID=3333




......Changes to the Distance requirements

Overnight Subsistence Allowance

2. With effect from 1 July 2006, a night allowance will not generally be payable for an absence within 48.27 km (30 miles) of an officer’s home or headquarters. Previously, the rule had been 24.14 km (15 miles).  During the period 1 July 2005 to 30 June 2006, a reduced distance of 36.20 km (22.5 miles) shall apply for absences from an officer’s home or headquarters.  However, in exceptional circumstances and where a department is satisfied that an operational need exists, a night allowance may be paid for an absence on duty at any place within the above distance limits but in excess of 24.14 km (15 miles) of home or headquarters.

Day Subsistence Allowance

3. With effect from 1 July 2005, a day allowance is not payable for any absence at any place within 5 km (3.11 miles) of an officers home or headquarters.

4. Prior to 1 July 2005, this distance had been 8.05 km (5 miles) of an officer’s home or headquarters. The period of the absence, that is 5 hours and less than 10 hours (5 hour rate) or 10 or more hours (10 hour rate), will not change.

5. As a result of the revision of the subsistence allowances provided for in this circular, the allowances for certain departmental grades fall to be revised in accordance with agreed recommendations of their Departmental Councils. Subsistence allowances for departmental grades should be revised to bring them into line with the new rates. Where there are no equivalent allowances overleaf, the subsistence allowance for the appropriate Departmental grades should be increased by the following percentages with effect from 1 July 2005:

Overnight Stay 4.25%

(1.7% in the case of the Class A rate)

Lunch (5 hour absence) 3.74%

Two Meal (absence of 10 hours or more) 3.74%







Murt


----------



## ashambles (24 Jul 2005)

Think that table got a little misaligned when pasted in. Slightly surprised at how heavily it favours larger engined cars over smaller ones for the CS - almost 50%. Seems inconsistent with the taxation on those cars.


----------

